# مطلوب مساعده ( simulation by arena )



## eng.sososo (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مطلوب مساعده من الأعضاء في هذا المنتدي في ورقة عمل للسميولشن



فأرجو كل من له المعرفة بهذا الموضوع ان لايبخل علي بالفائدة






​


----------



## صناعي1 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

حاولي اختي استخدام البرنامج، هذا يضمن انك ستعرفين استخدامه بشكل جيد.السؤال لا يبدو شديد التعقيد. و ان شاء الله اساعدك قريباانا عندي ارينا 7، ما الاصدار الذي تستخدمينه


----------



## eng.sososo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور صناعي 1 على المرور وارجو المساعده العاجلة واكون منونة لك 


 انا بأستعمل ارينا 7 

 بس المشكلة انه في كتير اشياء ما بعرف شو فايدتها وليش موضوعه في السؤال ​


----------



## صناعي1 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بإذن الله ما في مشكلة، كل المعلومات لها استخدام، دعينا نأخذ الجدول في بداية الصفحة. العمود الاول هو معدل انتاج كل عملية بالقطعة في الدقيقة. هذا العمود يعطي وقت العملية و ذلك عن طريق قسمة لزمن على معدل الانتاج و الناتج هو الوقت اللازم لكل قطعة على سبيل المثال معدل الانتاج على العملية الاولى هو 4.5 قطعة في الدقيقة و بحسبة بسيطة يكون الوقت اللازم لانتاج القطعة الواحدة هو حوالي 13.333 ثانية. و هكذا

العمود الثاني هو المتوسط للزمن بين التعطل اي الوقت الذي تكون فيه الماكينة متوفرة
العمود الثالث هو المتوسط للزمن اللازم للاصلاح
العمود الرابع هو عدد الوحدات اللازم انتاجها قبل تركيب قالب جديد
العمود الاخير هو الوقت اللازم لتغيير القالب

انا تقريبا عملت جزء من نموذج المحاكاة باستخدام ارينا 7، لكن ارجو ان تضعي الملف الذي عملته حتى و ان لم يكن مكتملا و سوف اراجعه


----------



## Eng.maher (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم موديل كتير رائع منك اخت سوسو سؤالي للأخ صناعي بالنسبة لهاي الأرقام وين ممكن نحطها في برنامج arena لأني انا مقتدر علعى عمل موديل لكن قصة الوقت الازم للانتاج والfailur ماعرفت اتعامل معهم اانا بتمنى تفيدني من خبرتك وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

نبدأ خطوة خطوة (طبعا انا استخدام اصدار 7)
اولا نحتاج لاظهار لوحة العمليات المتقدمة
بعد فتح البرنامج، اذهب الى الجزء الايسر من الشاشة و اضغط الزر الايمن و اختر "Attach" من القائمة بعد ذلك يفتح صندوق حوار اختر منه الملف المسمى "Advanced Process". انظر الصورة ادناه





سأقوم بعمل الخطوات الاولى لبناء النموذج الخاص بهذا السؤال و التكملة ستكون بشكل مشابه، و الان الى العمل.
نبدا بإضافة عملية Create من Basic Process، و هي عبارة عن ثمثيل لعملية دخول المنتج لسلسلة العمليات ثم نضغط بشكل مزدوج عليها تفتح شاشة ندخل فيها المعلومات. طبعا هنا المعلومة الرئيسية هي Time Between Arrivals و هي تحدد الزمن ما بين وصول القطعة و التي تليها الى خط الانتاج. و حسب فهمي للسؤال انه لم يحدد هذه القيمة بالضبط و انما هناك ملاحظة انه هناك امداد غير محدود للعملية الاولى و بامكاننا ان نضع مكانها قيمة الوقت اللازم لانجاز الخطوة الاولى او اي قيمة اقل منها (النقطة هنا انه لا يحصل تأخير بسبب الانتظار للحصول على القطعة).
انظر الصورة ادناه




بعد ذلك نضيف عملية Process و نضغط بشكل مزدوج و تفتح الصندوق التالي الموضح ادناه بعد ادخال القيم و الموضحة تحت الصورة





في رقم(1) ندخل اسم هذه العملية او الخطوة، و يفضل دائما استخدام اسماء معبرة حتى يفهم الشخص الذي يستخدم النموذج 
في رقم (2) نحدد طبيعة العملية و هنا تم اختيار Seize, delay, release و هي تعني ان القطعة تقوم بحجز المورد Resource لفترة معينة و بعدها تحرره و يصبح متوفرا للقطع التالية التي تحتاج نفس العملية. هذا المنطق غالبا هو المتبع في المحاكاة. طبعا قد تحتاج الى خيارات اخرى و لكن ذلك يختلف حسب السؤال.
في رقم (3) نضيف المورد Resource المستخدم في هذه الخطوة و يتم اضافته من خلال زر Add الموجود في نفس الشاشة و العدد يكون 1 لانه لا يوجد سوى مقص واحد.

في الجزء الرابع نضيف التفاصيل الخاصة بالفترة التي ستحجز القطعة خلالها الماكينة Delay و هي بالتأكيد وقت العملية Process time و قيمتها 13.33 ثانية كما وضحت في المشاركة السابقة. نوعها طبعا هو constant لان السؤال اعطاها كقيمة ثابتة و ليس كتوزيع احصائي.

اتمنى ان تكون الامور واضحة حتى الان


----------



## صناعي1 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

و الان نتحدث عن التوقفات او Failures وهذه التوقفات تكون متعلقة بالمصادر resources

ابتداء يوجد في السؤال نوعين من التوقفات الاول بسبب الاعطال و الثاني لتغيير القالب Die
لاضافة تفاصيل Failures نذهب الى الجهة اليسرى و نضغط على Advanced Process و نختار منها Failures. 
بعدها نتوجه للجزء السفلي للبرنامج المنطقة المحددة باللون الاحمر و نضغط بشكل مزدوج عندها يتم ادراج سجل نعبئ به البيانات المطلوبة
سيتم ادخال البيانات الخاصة بالتوقفات للصيانة و التوقفات الخاصة بتغيير القوالب للعملية الاولة
الصورة التالية توضح النتيجة





في السطر الاول تم وضع بيانات التوقف للصيانة و هو من نوع Time اي انه عبارة عن توقف من وقت لوقت و Uptime هو الوقت الذي تكون فيه الماكينة متوفرة اي الوقت ما بين التعطل. القيمة مأخوذة من العمود الثاني
Downtime هو الوقت الذي تتعطله الماكينة و هو عبارة عن توزيع منتظم كما يشير اليه السؤال و القيم ماخوذة من العمود 3 
في السطر الثاني تم وضع بيانات التوقف الخاصة بتبديل القالب،و حسب السؤال يتم ايقاف الماكنة بناء على عدد القطع التي يتم انتاجها و عددها بالنسبة لعملية Shearing هو 500 (العمود 4)،و يتم التوقف لمدة 25 دقيقة (العمود5). لاحظ ان النوع هو Count

أتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضحا.

المهم ان تجرب بنفسك و تحاول و هذه هي الطريقة المثلى للتعلم.


----------



## صناعي1 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الان سنقوم بربط معلومات التوقفات مع المصدر Resource. نذهب الى Basic Process ونختار Resource سنجد Shear الذي عرفناه سابقا.الان سنربطه مع Failures التي اضفناها.
بعد اختيار Resource نضغط بشكل مزدوج على بداية السطر الخاص بـShear فتفتح نافذة كالظاهرة ادناه:
نقوم من خلال Add باضافة Failures و تظهر قائمة في خانة Name تبين الانواع الموجودة و هي التي تم ادخالها سابقا. نختار التعطل الخاص بتغيير القالب و المسمى DieChgShear نختار Wait من Failure Rule و هذه القاعدة تحدد كيف يتم معالجة القطعة الموجودة على الماكينة لحظة حصول failure. طبعا في حال توقف الماكينة لتغيير القالب فان الماكينة تنهي القطعة ثم يتم ايقافها للتبديل و هذا ما يحصل في حالة Wait.

بعد ذلك نضيف التوقف الخاص بتعطل الماكينة، ونختار preempt وبها يتم ايقاف العمل على القطعة حال تعطل الماكنة ثم يتم اكمال العمل عليها بعد الاصلاح.


----------



## Eng.maher (31 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا بتشكر صناعي 1 على مجهوداته الرائعة وحابب استفسر عن ماهية وظيفة Buffer space في السؤال وكيف يمكن تحليل هداالسؤال


----------



## صناعي1 (3 يناير 2009)

Eng.maher قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا بتشكر صناعي 1 على مجهوداته الرائعة وحابب استفسر عن ماهية وظيفة Buffer space في السؤال وكيف يمكن تحليل هداالسؤال



حياك الله أخ ماهر.

Buffer Space وظيفته هي تخزين القطع التي يتم العمل عليها، و تكون هذه المساحة خلف الماكينة مباشرة.
حسب السؤال، فانه يوجد مساحة خلف الماكينة الاولى و الثانية والثالثة. حسب السؤال، اذا امتلأ Buffer Space خلف الماكينة تتوقف الماكينة لحين وجود مكان للقطعة.

التسلسل المنطقي هو: عند وصول القطعة الى الماكينة يتم التأكد من وجود مكان لها بعد الانتهاء منها، اذا توفر مكان تبدأ الماكينة بالعمل و ان لم يكن تنتظر القطعة حتى يتوفر مكان ثم تبدأ الماكينة و هكذا.

حتى الان ليس لدي فكرة واضحة عن كيفية عمل ذلك من خلال ارينا، لكن ساحاول ان توفر لدي وقت حل هذه المشكلة، و من لديه فكرة لا يتردد ان يقدمها.


----------



## eng.sososo (6 يناير 2009)

ارجو حل المشكلة المتبقية في اسرع وقت ممكن Buffer Space


----------



## هندسه8888 (7 يناير 2009)

*طلب مسااااااعده في ال Areana بليزززز ساعدوني*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته،،

مساء الخير للجميع،،

انا طالب في كليه الهندسه الصناعيه وسوف اتخرج قريبا جدا ان شاء الله ،،

اريد مساعده عاجله في Arena الدكتور طالب مشروع صغير جدا متواجد عندي ولكن لااعرف كيف تطبيقه في البرنامج،،،وهالمشروع تقديمه بعد يومين:3: 


ارجوووووكم منكم المساعده :80:
ولكم جزيل الشكر،،


----------



## صناعي1 (13 يناير 2009)

هندسه8888 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته،،
> 
> مساء الخير للجميع،،
> 
> ...



اخي تفضل و اطرح المسألة المطلوبة و قد تجد حلا بإذن الله


----------



## Eng.maher (27 يناير 2009)

مسا الخير اخي صناعي 
انا حابب استفسر عن جزئية when failure occurs طبعا راح يتم البدء برسم decide module بعد العمليات فورا اي بعد اخر process لكن بالنسبة لل80% هل يتم ربطهم بالعمليات مرة اخرى لأنه راح يتم العمل فيهم بعد الاصلاح ؟
في الاسفل توضيح للطريقة التي عملت بها الdecide module


----------



## فتح الفتوح (27 يناير 2009)

سلاااااااام عليكم ،،،

شكر كتير للاخ صناعي 1 على الشرح الرائع ،

كمان اذا توفر كتاب simulation with arena لاي واحد من الاعضاء ممكن يستفيد كتييييير خاصة من Chapter 4 

واذا فيك اخي صناعي تشرحلنا كيف ممكن نعمل Buffer Space في برنامج ارينا بنكون كتير ممنونين لالك .
ياااااااريت ماتطول علينا .


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يناير 2009)

فتح الفتوح قال:


> سلاااااااام عليكم ،،،
> 
> شكر كتير للاخ صناعي 1 على الشرح الرائع ،
> 
> ...


 
ان شاء الله اخي ارد عليك سريعا.

طبعا ارحب بك في المنتدى و اتمنى لك الفائدة


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يناير 2009)

eng.maher قال:


> مسا الخير اخي صناعي
> انا حابب استفسر عن جزئية when failure occurs طبعا راح يتم البدء برسم decide module بعد العمليات فورا اي بعد اخر process لكن بالنسبة لل80% هل يتم ربطهم بالعمليات مرة اخرى لأنه راح يتم العمل فيهم بعد الاصلاح ؟
> في الاسفل توضيح للطريقة التي عملت بها الdecide module


 
اخي ماهر السؤال يقول ان 80% من القطع يتم اعادة معالجتها و 20% تالفة و لكن هذا فقط عند حصول فشل في الماكينة. بمعنى ان القطعة التي تكون على الماكينة عند حدوث خلل لها احتمالية 20% ان تتلف و 80% ان تعود مرة اخرى لنفس الماكينة للمعالجة.

هل لديك فكرة لتنفيذ ذلك؟ 
أنا سأحاول ان اجد حلا.

اخوتي جميعا، حاولوا و لا تيأسوا فهذه طريق العلم.
وفقكم الله جميعا.


----------



## Eng.maher (28 يناير 2009)

مسا الخير اخي صناعي 
انا متوقع انه هدا الشكل اللي انا عملته هو الصح وهينا بنحاول على هيك انشاءالله نصل للحل الامثل معك 
وشكرا


----------



## فتح الفتوح (28 يناير 2009)

سلام عليكم ،،،

الاخ صناعي والاخوة الاعضاء ممكن أعرف اذا فينا نستفيد من ("modules" seize , release ) لحتى نحل مشكلة buffer space. لاني مش خبرة في برنامج ارينا ولكن بحاول ابحث واجرب واطبق.

وعلى فكرة creat module زبط معي بس مش ب10 ثواني ولكن ب 100 ثانية. لانا مش المفروض ندخل قطعة للماكنة قبل ماتنهي القطعة الاولى اللي محتاجة وقت 13.33 ثانية.


----------



## Eng.maher (28 يناير 2009)

اخي فتوح انا بتشكرك على نشاطك وحابب اعرف على اي اساس حطيتها 100وكيف زبط معك الموديول


----------



## صناعي1 (29 يناير 2009)

فتح الفتوح قال:


> سلام عليكم ،،،
> 
> الاخ صناعي والاخوة الاعضاء ممكن أعرف اذا فينا نستفيد من ("modules" seize , release ) لحتى نحل مشكلة buffer space. لاني مش خبرة في برنامج ارينا ولكن بحاول ابحث واجرب واطبق.
> 
> وعلى فكرة creat module زبط معي بس مش ب10 ثواني ولكن ب 100 ثانية. لانا مش المفروض ندخل قطعة للماكنة قبل ماتنهي القطعة الاولى اللي محتاجة وقت 13.33 ثانية.



بالنسبة للـ Buffer Space انا لم اجد الوقت لافكر في حل، لكن بالنسبة لـcreate الحل برأيي هو 10 و ليس 100 لان القطعة لا تدخل للماكينة الا اذا كانت متوفرة و اذا كانت الماكينة غير متوفرة تبقى القطع في Queue "صف الانتظار" و وضعها على 100 سيبقي الماكينة الاولى متوقفة idle لوقت طويل جدا


----------



## Eng.maher (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شو اخبار المشروع ياشباب وين وصلتم وهل هناك حدا حل قصة الbuffer space


----------



## صناعي متمرد (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكور صناعي على الشرح 

بس ملاحظة صغيرة .. الدكتور صاحب الورقة هادي مشترك بالمنتدى هنا ومش حلوة يشوف السؤال اللي معطيه للطلاب بينحل كدا 

بالتوفيق للجميع والسؤال بسيط جدا وغالبا غالبا فش عليه علامات لانه ما حدش حيحلو من الطلاب او الطالبات الا من طلب مساعدة الاخرين طبعا 

واتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## صناعي1 (7 فبراير 2009)

صناعي متمرد قال:


> مشكور صناعي على الشرح
> 
> بس ملاحظة صغيرة .. الدكتور صاحب الورقة هادي مشترك بالمنتدى هنا ومش حلوة يشوف السؤال اللي معطيه للطلاب بينحل كدا
> 
> ...



اذا لا مشكلة في ذلك. طالما انه لا علامات على السؤال. 
كما انني بدأت من منطلق شرح البرنامج باستخدام مثال و لم احل السؤال بالكامل.
كما انه لم يعترض احد على ذلك سواء كان دكتور المادة او احد الاعضاء، و في النهاية سينتهي امر السؤال و تبقى فائدة وجود تعليم للبرنامج باللغة العربية.


----------



## فتح الفتوح (8 فبراير 2009)

سلام عليكم ،، يعطيكم العافية

هادا الرابط ممكن يستفيد منو كل يلي بيدرس مادة المحاكاة من كتاب"Simulation Modeling and Analysis" الرابط هو http://www.bcnn.net/

 الرابط فيه كل حلول الاسئلة بكل الشباتر بمافيهم شابتر 13 اللي سؤال المشروع منو .

يعني الطلاب اللي عندهم مشروع ممكن يحلوه بس ببرنامج غير Arena. 

موفقين والله معكم


----------



## eng.industrial (9 فبراير 2009)

اخواني اشكركم على الشرح الوافي

ولكن احتاج الى هذا البرنامج اين احصل على نسخه منه او احمله من الانترنت

اتمنى تفيذوني بذلك
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng.industrial (10 فبراير 2009)

للرفـــــــــــــع


----------



## فتح الفتوح (17 فبراير 2009)

سلام عليكم ،،،

ليش ماحدا مهتم في الموضوع ،، معقول ماحدا عرف يحلو ،، مع انو مش كتير صعب


----------



## abubakr1234 (18 فبراير 2009)

اخي صناعي واحد ممكن مصدر لشرح البرنامج باللغه العربيه اذا سمحت


----------



## صناعي1 (24 فبراير 2009)

abubakr1234 قال:


> اخي صناعي واحد ممكن مصدر لشرح البرنامج باللغه العربيه اذا سمحت



للأسف لا يوجد عندي اخي العزيز


----------



## مطور نظم (12 يونيو 2009)

لكن ياشباب انا ما اشوف ويش السؤال اللي شرحتوا عليه !!

ياليت لو توضعوا السؤال 

بالتوفيق


----------



## صناعي1 (13 يونيو 2009)

مطور نظم قال:


> لكن ياشباب انا ما اشوف ويش السؤال اللي شرحتوا عليه !!
> 
> ياليت لو توضعوا السؤال
> 
> بالتوفيق



السؤال كان عبارة عن scan لسؤال في كتاب، و يبدو ان الصورة كانت مرفوعة على احد المواقع فانتهت صلاحيتها و أزيلت من ذاك الموقع. سأحاول احضار السؤال من جديد


----------



## صناعي1 (13 يونيو 2009)

و هذه دعوة للعضوة التي وضعت السؤال ان تعيد رفع السؤال مرة اخرى


----------



## صناعي1 (13 يونيو 2009)

مطور نظم قال:


> لكن ياشباب انا ما اشوف ويش السؤال اللي شرحتوا عليه !!
> 
> ياليت لو توضعوا السؤال
> 
> بالتوفيق


تم وضع السؤال في المشاركة الاولى


----------



## صناعي1 (4 يوليو 2009)

تحية للجميع، ادعوكم للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138772.html


----------



## lina_alhadidi (13 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## احلا ملاك (17 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن مساعدة باقي لي مادة واتخرج من الجامعة الله يخليكم لو ماجبت نظام في برنامج ارينا ابرسب الله يخليكم ابي مساعدتكم ابي اتخرج كل اللي ابية نظام في برنامج ارينا حاولت وحاولت وحاولت وماقدرت اسوي نظام وباقي على موعد التسليم 4 ايام ارجوووووووووكم اكسبوا فيني اجر وهذا ايميلي للي حاب يساعدني 
××××××××××××××××××
الله يخليكم ويسعدكم

يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## sosbnsos (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شباب اتمنى اي شخص معاه نسخة pdf للكتاب


----------



## informaticienne (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا بحاجة للمساعدة لبناء محاكاة بسيطة لشبكة بواسطة برنامج ارينا
و لانني افتقر الى الخبرة في هاذ البرنامج و لدي وظيفة مستعجلة جدا
اطلب منكم المساعدة 
بارك الله فيكم و شكرا
في انتظار رد قريب


----------

